# trich color and harvest time....?



## popart (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally have some girls I didn't kill -- actually made it through.... hopefully!
I had to tie the plants up the buds are so heavy   I have been checking trichs -- they went from all clear to all white in the last few days -- but the hairs aren't changing color at all. I know that it doesn't happen with all strains, I think I'm growing aurora indica (from a friend) - does anyone happen to know if the hairs change? or what the general consensus is regarding this?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 19, 2011)

Most will tell you it really doesnt matter what the hairs do, harvest by the trich colour.

hairs will change eventually i would think, some strains early, some later.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on the girls. Dman's got this one.
Pretty exciting time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

:yeahthat:

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2011)

How long have you been flowering?  What are you checking the trichs with?


----------



## Double Zero (Feb 20, 2011)

Ignore the hairs mate and go by the trichs

Peace
DZ


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Popart, you're going to love the AI. It packs a heck of a high!

The "Hairs" will change colors or not, depending on the specific strain's characteristics and the environmental conditions.

Heat, humidity, stress and phenotype all weigh in on when the "Hairs" will change their color.

It has almost nothing to do with the type of high you'll have from your AI.

The Trichomes have *everything* to do with the high and harvest time. 

1. All Clear Trichomes: This is when the THC is at it's most psychoactive, or "Head" high.

2. All Cloudy Trichomes: The head high is mixed a tad with the body high.

3. All Amber Trichomes: This is when the body high is at it's strongest.

Depending on the type of high you want your crop to have, you harvest when the percentage of trichomes are at the stage of ripeness you want.

Lots of people go for 50% Cloudy/50% Amber. That means that half the trichomes on the entire plant are Cloudy and the other half of them on the plant are Amber.

When I grew AI, I harvested at 50% Cloudy and 50% Amber and it was one of the best highs I've ever had.

Good luck to you!


----------

